# The Link Between Balance And Golf



## jrod014 (Jun 12, 2006)

*The Link Between Balance And Golf​*
Keeping your balance sounds very simple. The key to playing good golf is keeping good balance. Balance is much more than just having the correct stance.

Having optimum balance depends on three things – how you see things, inner ear signals, and the signals that come from your muscles and joints. Sometimes one of these things gets out of order and this causes a balance disorder

When your head position changes, your balance can be thrown off and this is a wonderful reason for you to keep your head still when you are swinging! 

If you suffer from migraines, this can add to balance problems. If you have chronic migraines then you need to consult your physician. Migraines can cause difficulties to your golf game that you have never thought of. 

Before you spend hundreds of dollars on new golf equipment to help your golf game, evaluate the medications you are taking to see if any of them may affect your balance. “Ear poisoning” can severely affect your balance. “Ear poisoning” can be a side effect of some medicines, including the antibiotic gentamicin. Half of the people who take this medication have the side effects of “ear poisoning.” 

Taking diuretics can cause problems too. If you start to feel dizzy, then you need to consult a physician immediately. Dizziness can sometimes become a lifelong problem, so you need to get help as soon as possible. 

If you are having minor balance problems, there are some very simple ways that you can improve it. Kick a ball around your backyard with your kids. Set up an obstacle course to weave in and out of or have your kids set one up for you! 

A balance board can also help you increase your center of gravity. Affordable boards can be found on eBay. Using a balance board can be a challenging and fun thing to do! 

Flexibility training can also help increase your balance by releasing muscle tension also. Simple yoga stretches to loosen up tight muscles are also a good thing to try. 

A yoga ball or exercise ball is another great tool to try. Sitting on the ball takes balance and concentration. Try one for part of the day and then work up gradually until you can sit on it for 30 minutes. Ball exercises are great for developing proper posture, back mobility, and body core strength. 

Balance is a necessity to have a great golf game and it is very important to work on it consistently. If you work hard enough you could help your swing and your score!

FOR MORE FREE GOLF TIPS CHECK OUT MY BLOG AT http://golferguy.blogspot.com/

P.S.Drive and Cut your Handicap by 7-12 Strokes in Just Two weeks,GUARANTEED!Check out this website.www.golfswingguru.com


----------



## jrod014 (Jun 12, 2006)

*For more great golf tips visit my blog!*

FREE Golf tips AT MY BLOG http://golferguy.blogspot.com/


----------

